# Superbowl Predictions



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All,

So who's going to win the Superbowl?  I predict it will be the packers this year.  Any others want to jump in?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Since my team didn't even make the playoffs, I don't care too much.... As long as it isn't the Ravens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really think


Spoiler



it's going to be the Redskins


, not enough playoff experience on the team, but I have to say the Redskins any way. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I predict I'll be watching, whomever it is.

I'll be thrilled if the Skins can get there. . . .even more thrilled if they win. . . .and will be rooting all the way.

This weekend I'm rooting for

the Bengals
the Ravens
the Packers
the Redskins

and we'll go from there. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My SuperBowl prediction is that I won't know who's playing til the Friday before, when I'll get an earful about it at work!  I also predict that I'll go out and about while The Game is on, and the streets will be deserted.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going to say the Colts. They're probably too young of a team to make it that far, but they sure have pulled together and had a great season so far considering what they've overcome. Much better season than people were predicting. I consider a winning season and a playoff appearance to be a win in itself, but a superbowl win sure would be the cherry on the top! Maybe with a little Luck.....


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm...not too many Colorado fans.  I have to go with our Broncos.  Peyton Manning has turned this team into a contender.  I love Tim Tebow and he did get us to post season last year....but Manning has the entire team playing up a level.  Go Broncos!


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I want the 4 hours back that I spent watching the Bengals.  Now I know how Charlie Brown feels when Lucy yanks the ball away and he lands flat on his back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gljones said:


> I want the 4 hours back that I spent watching the Bengals. Now I know how Charlie Brown feels when Lucy yanks the ball away and he lands flat on his back.


Yeah. . . didn't seem like Houston was working very hard to win either. . .


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I'm going to say the Colts. They're probably too young of a team to make it that far, but they sure have pulled together and had a great season so far considering what they've overcome. Much better season than people were predicting. I consider a winning season and a playoff appearance to be a win in itself, but a superbowl win sure would be the cherry on the top! Maybe with a little Luck.....


I was really impressed with how well they did this year. Luck deserves rookie of the year, IMO. They just couldn't compare to the playoff experience of the Ravens, plus the emotion of it being Ray Lewis's home game probably didn't help their chances. It's a shame they didn't get matched up with the Texans, that could've been a great game, I think.

Now my Ravens have Peyton to look forward to. Hope we can get some revenge for the week 15 matchup, which was just an embarassment in the 2nd half.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Hmmm...not too many Colorado fans. I have to go with our Broncos. Peyton Manning has turned this team into a contender. I love Tim Tebow and he did get us to post season last year....but Manning has the entire team playing up a level. Go Broncos!


I'll say Denver, just because a good buddy at work was originally from there. But I've gotten so jaded with football in general and the NFL in particular, that I really have no idea who the favorites are, let alone who I think might win.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it will be Packers vs. Broncos...but I'm not sure who will win. That would be a great match-up, though.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

JimJ said:


> I was really impressed with how well they did this year. Luck deserves rookie of the year, IMO. They just couldn't compare to the playoff experience of the Ravens, plus the emotion of it being Ray Lewis's home game probably didn't help their chances. It's a shame they didn't get matched up with the Texans, that could've been a great game, I think.
> 
> Now my Ravens have Peyton to look forward to. Hope we can get some revenge for the week 15 matchup, which was just an embarassment in the 2nd half.


I agree about Luck. The other rookies have been great this year as well, but I think Luck has done the most with the least. I knew when I heard that Ray Lewis announced his retirement it was going to be an even harder environment to play in than usual. Oh well, they hung in there until the end and had a great run this season. Congrats to the Ravens!

Having said that, I am going to have to root for the Denver Broncos and Peyton....our beloved past QB. I'd like to see him win another SB before retiring.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . didn't seem like Houston was working very hard to win either. . .


That as an ugly game...neither teem seemed to want it.

Betsy
in mourning and worried about RG3....

"There's always next year."

Go Packers!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwwww, Betsy, I'm soooooo sorry about the 'Skins....

*snicker*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That as an ugly game...neither teem seemed to want it.
> 
> Betsy
> in mourning and worried about RG3....
> ...


I'm sure RG will be fine. . . . . like Strasburg, he'll come back better than ever. . . .2013 is the year for Washington Sports! (Well, except the Wizards, of course who are just. . . . . .bad . . . . . .)

So. . .next weekend I'm rooting for

Ravens against the Broncos
Packers against 49ers
Texans against Patriots (though I admit to not being very hopeful)
and I have no preference in the Falcons/Seahawks game.

(Nationals Opening Day: April 1 at home against the Marlins.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Awwwww, Betsy, I'm soooooo sorry about the 'Skins....
> 
> *snicker*


How 'bout those Cowboys, Steph? How are they doing in the playoffs? Oh, that's right....


I don't much care who wins the Ravens or the Broncos, don't like either team. Can they both lose? 
Go Packers!
Don't care much about Texans vs Patriots, either, but, like Ann, I kinda think the Pats will win.
And I do like the Seahawks (except when they play us), so, Go Seahawks!

RG3 might have an ACL tear, which is pretty serious. Good thing the 'Skins have the best orthopedists in the country on call. *keeps fingers crossed that it's not the ACL.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> RG3 might have an ACL tear, which is pretty serious. Good thing the 'Skins have the best orthopedists in the country on call. *keeps fingers crossed that it's not the ACL.*


Can they do "Tommy John" surgery on a knee?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Did anyone else just see/hear the National Anthem being sung at the Seahawks/Falcon's game?  Who was it?  They were fabulous.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Did anyone else just see/hear the National Anthem being sung at the Seahawks/Falcon's game? Who was it? They were fabulous.


They were announced as a group called "The Tenors". I agree they did a very good job.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Today's game is not over, and though I am a SeaHawks fan, I am going to predict that they won't be in the Super Bowl!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a half hour later than when you posted. . . . you might be able to revise your prediction!

I have no real preference in this game. . . . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They were announced as a group called "The Tenors". I agree they did a very good job.


Thanks, Ann. That's who I told my sister I thought it was, but we missed the announcement of their name.



Jane917 said:


> Today's game is not over, and though I am a SeaHawks fan, I am going to predict that they won't be in the Super Bowl!


They sure turned it into a heck of a game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks, Ann. That's who I told my sister I thought it was, but we missed the announcement of their name.
> 
> They sure turned it into a heck of a game.


They did indeed! Yesterday's Ravens/Broncos game was very good too. The San Fran/Green Bay game was good for the first half until FB basically gave up.

And I'm liking the start so far to the Houston/NE game. . . .go Houston. . . . . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

The Tenors did an excellent job indeed.

And the game was good too. Seattle almost pulled it off, and sure made it interesting in the second half. I don't think Houston's going to be able to get as close, though; 10 points behind with 4 minutes to go. But you never know!

I didn't watch either of yesterday's games, so imagine my surprise today that my pick for the Superbowl game - Denver v. Green Bay - has been totally blown out of the water by both sides!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, next weekend I'll definitely be rooting for Baltimore.

No strong preference between Atlanta and San Fran, though. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can they do "Tommy John" surgery on a knee?


I guess I'm supposed to know what that is?



Ann in Arlington said:


> So, next weekend I'll definitely be rooting for Baltimore.


And I will not be.



> No strong preference between Atlanta and San Fran, though. . . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess I'm supposed to know what that is?
> 
> And I will not be.


"Tommy John" surgery is what they do on pitchers who pop their elbow ligament . . . .basically replacement surgery. Apparently, what they do on football players' knees is similar but it doesn't have a name. The pitching arm procedure is named after the first guy that had it done.

I don't get the antagonism toward Baltimore when the Patriots are still around to root against.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Can I vote for neither Baltimore or New England??  I vote that we pick a new AFC team....just about any team besides those two. I'm way tired of hearing about the Ray Lewis retirement story. I'm sure there are plenty of other players retiring after this year and they aren't getting any of this hype. The Patriots have been there enough so they don't need another turn.

As for the NFC, I don't really care which of those go on. 

It sure was a wild weekend. They were some really good games to watch with surprising outcomes, but that's what playoffs are made of.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't get the antagonism toward Baltimore when the Patriots are still around to root against.


ABB.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ABB.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


>


Anyone But Baltimore


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!

For me it's anyone but Dallas.  Or New England.  Though if they get rid of Belicheck I'll probably relent on that.  I was raised to despise Dallas, however.  And Miami too, really, but never as strenuously.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

As a Cleveland fan, it is extremely difficult for me to root for The Ravens. But I will make an exception against New England. I lived in New England for six years; under normal circumstances that would be enough for me to feel like i have a bond with a team. For some reason, I dislike The Patriots - they seem smug and cocky to me. I guess they are entitled, because they do win more than most teams. But I love to root for them to lose. 

The main team I will be cheering for is San Francisco. DS has been a 49ers fan since he was young. I know the agony of defeat; it would be nice for someone in the family to experience the thrill of victory.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

I think San Fran will win the whole thing if they get to play against Baltimore. Atlanta is not a team to trust. If the Patriots win this Sunday, I don't see them losing to Super Bowls in a row. I know, not a clear answer, but its the best I can give right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lynninva said:


> As a Cleveland fan, it is extremely difficult for me to root for The Ravens.


I get that. . . . kind of like why I'm not too keen on Indianapolis! 



> But I will make an exception against New England. I lived in New England for six years; under normal circumstances that would be enough for me to feel like i have a bond with a team. For some reason, I dislike The Patriots - they seem smug and cocky to me. I guess they are entitled, because they do win more than most teams. But I love to root for them to lose.


I actually liked them for a while. . but Belicheck is a horse's hind end as far as I'm concerned. Not above a little cheating if he thinks he can get away with it



> The main team I will be cheering for is San Francisco. DS has been a 49ers fan since he was young. I know the agony of defeat; it would be nice for someone in the family to experience the thrill of victory.


It would be cool for it to be San Fran vs. Baltimore -- showdown of the Harbaugh brothers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah!
> 
> For me it's anyone but Dallas. Or New England. Though if they get rid of Belicheck I'll probably relent on that. I was raised to despise Dallas, however. And Miami too, really, but never as strenuously.


ABD too. So if Dallas were to play the Ravens, I'd have a dilemma. IF I had to pick, I'd probably go with the Ravens because I'm a Marylander. Maybe. Maybe I just wouldn't watch the game since I wouldn't care.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It would be cool for it to be San Fran vs. Baltimore -- showdown of the Harbaugh brothers!


That's what I'm hoping for. I'm a Baltimore fan to the bone, and I really like SF and I like both of the Harbaughs. If the Ravens don't win it all, I'm pulling for SF, so if we played each other, that's the best case scenario for me.

Falcons/Ravens would be good too. It'd be the battle of the QB class of 08. I'd hate it if Ryan got a ring before Flacco because they're always compared to each other.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Some expert statistics guy said he thinks SF has no chance, it's been all over the news here.  So that means that I'm going to actually watch the game and root super hard for SF!

I'm a diehard SF Giants fan and every time they start saying we have no chance, we come home with the World Series Trophy (can you believe 3 out of 4 announcers even said this before game 4 when we swept it in 2012?).  

I'm not a big football fan but it's been fun going out and seeing people around here get into the spirit.  So many people like Jim Harbaugh that I think seeing the brothers go at it would be fun -even for those who aren't fans of the teams playing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So it looks like it's Baltimore vs San Francisco. . . . . aka "The Har-bowl".


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I think it's really cool that the Harbaugh brothers will be coaching against each other for the Super Bowl.  Their parents must be so proud!

I guess there isn't a ton of excitement over seeing SF make it this far, it's been a long time since they've gone to the Super Bowl and long gone are the days of Joe Montana and Jerry Rice who were super stars kids everywhere looked up to.  Hopefully this will bring back some old time fans!


----------



## CarolCassada (Dec 11, 2012)

They're two great teams and they both deserve to play in the SuperBowl, but I'm leaning more towards the 49ers to win.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I predict that J. Harbaugh will be the winning coach.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to have to root for the 49ers in the Super Bowl.  Jim Harbaugh is a former Chicago Bear.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My prediction: one team will win, one team will lose.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You gotta admit, that ended up being a brilliant commercial for...is it Miller Light or Bud Lite?...in terms of SF making it all the way to the Super Bowl.

Either that, or the games were bought and rigged by whoever it was so the commercials would end up looking brilliant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You gotta admit, that ended up being a brilliant commercial for...is it Miller Light or Bud Lite?...in terms of SF making it all the way to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Either that, or the games were bought and rigged by whoever it was so the commercials would end up looking brilliant.


I think the commercials changed just a little bit over the course of the season. . .the people who actually lived in the house had slightly different comments earlier in the season. I bet they filmed a bunch of different bits to use depending on how the team did.

'Course, they were good last year, too. . . . . .

(Though whether it was a good commercial is debatable: I don't recall, either, what beer it was advertising! )


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck to both teams,my Eagles are not playing but maybe next year with the new coach Kelly and I am hoping they drop Vick,I love animals and can not forget what he did to helpless animals.  It made me sick he got on the team but hopefully not much longer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Halftime: Go Ravens.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Huh....forgot to pay the power bill was not on my prediction list


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what happened:


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

The Niners took a page out of the SF Giants book.  This is TORTURE!!!!!!!  We still believe!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Please don't tell me I am the only one that cried during the clydesdale commercial.....cuz I was the only one that did so at home with my family and cousins. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Please don't tell me I am the only one that cried during the clydesdale commercial.....cuz I was the only one that did so at home with my family and cousins.


Heck No! That was definitely a tear-jerker! Though he denied it, I am pretty sure I caught my significant other sniffling a bit during that one, too...


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

It was a good game but I missed the Clydesdales!  I might have to go search for that one online when I'm alone, the Jeep commercial narrated by Oprah touched me.  Talk about tear jerkers - all they had to do was bring out the kids from Sandy Hook and I was a goner, usually I can keep it in until the national anthem starts.    It was a good game, congrats to the Ravens fans.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

My grandmother could have called a better officiating game than that and she's been dead for 10 years.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Ravens 34, 49ers 31, Commercials 3 and Electrical Engineering 0.
I only got one right.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

gljones said:


> My grandmother could have called a better officiating game than that and she's been dead for 10 years.


My bias is obvious, but I loved the way the game was called. The refs finally let them play the game without throwing a flag every time someone breathed on someone else. Only 7 penalties all game. Jimmy Smith held Crabtree, there's no doubt. There was stuff that could've been called on the Niners throughout the game too, it just so happens that none of them happened on a potential game winning drive. I don't blame Niners fans for being upset, I'd be screaming too, but, at the end of the day, it's a 60 minute game and one play doesn't decide it. They let us get up 28-6 and that proved to be too big of a hole to climb out of, just barely. All kinds of respect for them though, It looked like it was going to be a blow out and I could just relax and enjoy it, but the Niners made it a stressful night for me.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Congrats Raven fans. But can we stop talking about it already. I mean, that was so YESTERDAY. It's a new season now, and the Steelers are going all the way.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I was up waaaaay tooooo late last night, but so was most everyone else I work with! 

YAY RAVENS!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> I was up waaaaay tooooo late last night, but so was most everyone else I work with!
> 
> YAY RAVENS!


A guy in my HS class is in Europe currently. . . he posted on FB that he was watching it live via the internet -- IN POLISH!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A guy in my HS class is in Europe currently. . . he posted on FB that he was watching it live via the internet -- IN POLISH!


Joe Flaccoski throws a touchdown to Anquonin Bolinski?


----------

